# Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?



## Fluni81 (5. Mai 2010)

Huhu, ich schon wieder!

Als es in den letzten Tagen so schön war, ist aufgefallen, das der Teich ja doch durch Sonne und Wind doch einiges an Wasser verliert...
Da wir jetzt einen großen Garten haben, hatten wir sowiso überlegt, Erdtanks zu kaufen, diese mit Regenwasser zu befüllen und die dann zum Begießen von Pflanzen zu nutzen...Das Wasser selber ist ja nicht teuer, aber das Abwasser
Könnte man mit diesem Wasser auch den teich auffüllen? Oder wäre es nicht gut, weil das Wasser da ja unter Umständen länger lagert? 

Die Überlegung waren zwei 1000l Tanks...

Mir wurde jetzt gesagt, das Regenwasser nicht gut sei, weil sich dadurch auch der, ich glaub es war Kalk, oder i-was Anteil im Teich verschlechtern würde..aber dann müßte ich über den Teich ja auch nen Dach bauen wenns regnet

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

gruss antje


----------



## resa51 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Antje,

ich würde das nicht machen!

In unserem Garten haben wir einen 3000 l Erdtank für das Regenwasser, das wir ausschließlich für die Gartenbewässerung nutzen. Weil das Wasser ja nie total abgepump wird riecht das auch schon mal nicht mehr ganz appetitlich.
Das Regenwasser spült ja auch so allerhand Stoffe in den Tank, die für unsere Teiche nicht geeignet sind. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da so alles an Nitrit und Ammoniak drin ist.
Außerdem ist das Regenwasser sehr weich. Die Karbonathärte in Deinem Teich würdest Du bei Einsatz von Regenwasser absenken und Du müßtest aufhärten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Antje,
auch ich sammle mein Regenwasser in einer Zisterne 6000l und fülle im Sommer bzw.
bei längeren Trockenperioden meinen Teich über das Regenwasser auf.
Ich bin auch der Meinung daß das Regenwasser ansich dem Teich nichts schadet,
da es ja von Haus aus ja in jeden Teich beim Regen geht.
Ich denke problematischer sind da eher die Nährstoffe aus der Dachrinne.
Da ich aber ca. 30 cm oberhalb vom Boden der Zisterne ansauge hoffe ich, daß ich 
da wenige so in den Teich Pumpe.
Ich habe auch schon gehört, daß die Kupferdachrinne (habe ich) nicht unbedingt gut
sein soll, dazu kann ich aber nichts nähres sagen.
Auch nach dem Winter füllte ich den Teich jetzt mit Zisternenwasser auf, das Wasser war
jetzt ca. 6 Monate in der Zisterne und ich konnte keine  negativen Auswirkungen fest-
stellen.(Ich machte aber auch keinen Wassertest)
Meine Fische (__ Moderlieschen) stört es scheinbar nicht.
Ich werde den Thread auf alle Fälle weiters aufmerksam lesen, da ich ja mit dem selben
Problem zu tun habe.
lg Markus


----------



## Garfield (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hi,



> Außerdem ist das Regenwasser sehr weich. Die Karbonathärte in Deinem Teich würdest Du bei Einsatz von Regenwasser absenken und Du müßtest aufhärten.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden.
Beim Auffüllen mit der Regentonne wird doch das Wasser ersetzt , das verdunstet ist.
Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob das verdunstete Wasser ( sehr weich ) drin bleiben würde, oder durch Regenwasser ersetzt wird ( nur für die Härte, ohne alles andere zu berücksichtigen ) ?

Ich fülle übrigens auch mit Regenwasser auf, nur im Sommer ist manchmal die Tonne ( 3000l) leer wenn ich sie brauchen würde.
Gemessen habe ich noch nie, werde das aber jetzt doch mal machen.
Meine Fische hat's noch nicht gestört( najah , was man so sieht ), bei den Pflanzen weiss ich nicht, kann ja nicht vergleichen, deshalb werde ich ja mal messen.

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Fluni81 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Ja, genau, das mit der Karbonhärte wurde mir gesagt, das wars
Ich hatte mir nur eher Sorgen geacht, weils ja länger unter Umständen in den Tanks lagert...

Mein Gedanke wara uch, wenn ich den Teich reinigen möchte, das ich solange wie die Reinigung statfindet das Wasser ja in so einen Tank füllen könnte und hinterher wieder in den Teich rein, damit ich alle Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen nicht zerstört habe...

gruss antje


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Hallo 

mit ein bischen KnowHow ist Regenwasser das Beste was Deinem Teich passieren kann

Kupferbeschlagene Dächer neben Kohlekraftwerken mal ausgenommen 

die Wasserwerke schicken Euch 
- Phosphate zum Schutz der Stahlrohre , für die Fadenalgen !
- Nitrate als Klärrückstände , für das "grüne Wasser"
und meist jede Menge gelösten Kalk , nachteilig für viele schöne Wasserpflanzen
-Clor als Desinfektionsmittel , gegen alles 



> Manche Wasserwerke versetzen in der Tat das Leitungswasser mit Chlor, um die Keimzahl zu reduzieren. „Die Menge unterliegt allerdings gesetzlichen Vorschriften“, erklärt Sabine Stubbe vom Forum Trinkwasser in Frankfurt. Ein gesundheitliches Risiko besteht also nicht.
> 
> (www.forum-trinkwasser.de )


(ich fand die Begründung so niedlich ) :drunk

alles völlig unbedenklich für den Menschen !

listig entnommenes und aufbereitetes Regenwasser ist gänzlich frei davon,
kostet weder Wasser noch Abwassergebühren

Den Einwurf der "geschredderten" Kalkhärte kann ich nicht gelten lassen  

das bekommt man leichter in Griff als die Nachteile des Trinkwassers für Gartenteiche.


Klar sollte man seine Zisternen pflegen und sichern

mfG


----------



## Fluni81 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo!
Karsten, das klingt seeehr vielversprechend..aber woher weiß ich, ob ich  mein Wasser "aufbereiten" muß und wenn ja, womit?

gruss antje


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo
nix aufbereiten 
nur
*den "ersten" Regen weglaufen lassen um Dach und Rinne zu reinigen
*grob filtern
*b.B. abstehen lassen
*b.B. Bodensatz entfernen
*Zisterne vor Licht schützen
*möglicherweise "schwimmende" Absaugung aus der Zisterne verwenden
*ph- und KH Wert beobachten 
*Härtebilder vorhalten
*sich an klarem Wasser freuen 

 

schönabend


----------



## Olli.P (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Antje,

ich fülle auch ab und an mit Regenwasser nach. 

Bei uns wird es so gemacht, das der erste Dreck vom Dach in die Kanalisation, bzw. in den Garten geleitet wird. Anschließend wird dann das Fallrohr gedreht und zur Sicherheit noch ein ausgedienter Damenstrumpf als Notfeinfilter auf gestülpt.

Auch ich kann bislang von keinen Nachteilen berichten....


----------



## toco (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo,

bei mir wird sämtliches Regenwasser, dass aufs Hausdach fällt, in einem großen unterirdischen Tank aufgefangen. Natürlich benutze ich das Wasser auch für den Teich. Ich lasse es aber nicht direkt hineinlaufen, sondern fülle es bei Bedarf über einen Bachlauf ein.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Regenwasser im Teich sind absolut positiv. 

Wenn Regenwasser zu weich für einen Teich wäre, müsste man sich bei lang andauernden Wolkenbrüchen wohl massiv Gedanken machen.

Im übrigen dürften Teiche nach niederschlagsreichen Jahreszeiten überwiegend mit Regenwasser gefüllt sein!


----------



## Fluni81 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Moin Moin!

Jajaaa, aber wie bewerkstelligt ihr, das das erste Wasser nicht in die unterirdischen Tanks fließt? Rennt ihr bei Regen raus, steckt das Rohr um (was bei unterirdischen Tanks sicher schwierig wäre) und steckt es danach wieder auf die Tanks?

Und wie mißt man die KH? Gibt es da Teststreifen im Fachhandel oder in der Apotheke? 

Es tut mir echt leid, aber ich bin totaler Neuling, was Teich anbetrifft, und möchte nix falsch machen und meine Fischlis gefährden (die mir mittlerweile doch seeehr ans Herz gewachsen sind und teilweise auch Namen haben)

gruss antje


----------



## expresser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo,

wenn Wasser aus dem Teich verdunstet, tut es das ja in der Regel ohne Kalk. Also bleibt der Kalk drinnen und wenn man mit kalkarmen bzw. kalkfreien Wasser auffüllt, dürfte doch die Konzentration gleich bleiben.
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## expresser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Antje,

ja, Teststreifen.

Es gibt verschiedenste Modelle von Regenwassertanks. Einige haben bereits einen Filter vorgeschaltet mit Anschluss zum Kanalnetz oder zum Sickerschacht. Dort hin kommt dann der erste größe Schwall und das Herausgefilterte. Da brauchst du gar nichts tun.
Die Wasserabnahme im Tank ist eine Schwimmende, das heißt es wird das Wasser ca. 30cm unter der Oberfläche abgesaugt.
Bei Selbstbau würde ich mir die Systeme einfach ansehen und dann nachmachen.


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Wasser aus dem Teich verdunstet, tut es das ja in der Regel ohne Kalk. Also bleibt der Kalk drinnen und wenn man mit kalkarmen bzw. kalkfreien Wasser auffüllt, dürfte doch die Konzentration gleich bleiben............



Hallo

stimmt 

nur 

der Kalk wird bei den mikrobiologischen und chemischen Prozessen im Teich , 
der Photosynthese und bei der Ernährung aller Tiere gebunden und damit entzogen

mfG


----------



## lollo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo Antje,


Fluni81 schrieb:


> Jajaaa, aber wie bewerkstelligt ihr, das das erste Wasser nicht in die unterirdischen Tanks fließt? Rennt ihr bei Regen raus, steckt das Rohr um (was bei unterirdischen Tanks sicher schwierig wäre


Mit Sicherheit nicht, da meine Zisterne eingegraben ist. 
Ich benutze das Regenwasser aus der Zisterne schon über Jahre lang, und habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Habe aber die Ansaugung aus der Zisterne etwas höher gezogen, nicht das direkt vom Grund angesaugt wird.


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo, ich fülle meinen 500 LTeich nur mit Regenwasser aus Regentonnen und 1000 L Fässern da ich nur ein Schrebergarten habe und es da kein Wasser gibt ( Außer Regenwasser). Leztes Jahr hab ich das Regenwasser nicht aufbereitet und die Pflanzen waren alle nichts geworden. Dieses Jahr hab ich das Regenwasser mit Teichfit von Söll aufbereitet. Und siehe da die GH und KH hab ich gemessen und ich hatte ca. GH 7 und KH 5 von null gemssen hab ich mit einem Stäbschentest zwar nicht genau aber immerhin und die Pflanzen wachsen. Außerdem hab ich 50 Kg Spielsand als Bodengrund. Ich hab von einigen Teichbesitzern gehört das sie das Teichfit 1-2 mal im Jahr in den Teich geben.
glg Bernd


----------



## Garfield (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hi,



> der Kalk wird bei den mikrobiologischen und chemischen Prozessen im Teich ,
> der Photosynthese und bei der Ernährung aller Tiere gebunden und damit entzogen


Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe :

Also, angenommen, mein Teich verliert kein Wasser, und es kommt kein Wasser hinzu, dann wird trotzdem das Wasser langsam weich, und ich müsste mit irgendwas aufhärten ?
Wird dies durch Einbringen von Leitungswasser vermieden ?
Schlussendlich, bei den heutigen Wasserpreisen, was ist interessanter, Einbringen von Leitungswasser, oder Regenwasser( ist ja gratis ) plus Mittelchen ?

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe :
> ...



das kann ich dir nicht sagen ich kann dir nur sagen das Regenwasser sauer ist und es in mengen die Wasserwerte verschlechtert und das nach einem großen Regeneintrag oder nach einem masiven befüllen des Teiches mit Regenwasser ein mittelchen dazugeben sollte.
Das können dir aber andere besser erklären . In jedem Fall ist das meine Erfahrung.
glg bernd


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo

die Fragen sind oben aber schon beantwortet worden 

 Ja Der Teich verliert Kalkhärte

Mittelchen  sind alle Geldschneiderei Muschelkalk oder geeignete Kalksteine tun es auch

das Blaue sind weiterführende Links die sich manchmal zu lesen lohnt.........

Leitungswasser hat außer gelöstem Kalk meist zuviel Nährstoffe
es ist m.M.n. besser den Kalk als Depot einzubringen

manchmal sind kalkhaltige Substrate oder Steine verbaut
dann braucht man gar nix als sauberes Regenwassser


mfG



und jeder muss Seinen Weg finden !


----------



## Fluni81 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Fazit:

Man kann Regenwasser benutzen, soll sogar besser sein als Leitungswasser (wobei dsich da die Geister scheiden), 
wenn man kalkhaltige Steine mit im Teich hat, muß man sich um die KH keine Sorgen machen...sollte aber regelmäßg geprüft werden..soweit verstanden..

Woher bekomm ich die Teststäbchen? Fachhändler? Wie oft meß ich das nach?

gruss antje


----------



## TT5 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo zämme

mal umgekehrt, wenn ich jahrelang mit Leitungswasser verdunstetes Wasser nachfülle, steigt 
die Wasserhärte? Wo ist da die obere Grenze? Zur Zeit baue ich mir eine Konstruktion, um Regenwasser nachzufüllen, handbedient mit Umschaltung nach 20 Minuten Regen, damit "sauberes" Wasser in den Teich kommt. Doch, Regenwasser ist nicht unbedingt "sauber"; schon die Wolken nehmen in der Luft Stoffe aller Art auf, kondensieren zu Wasser und dieses landet dann unfiltriert "z.B.Kohleaktivfilter" im Teich. In den Alpen soll es Seen ohne Ablauf geben, die deswegen "tot" sind. Und Fadenalgen lieben weiches Wasser. 
Im Teich habe ich Moderlischen, die sich jedes Jahr wie Wild vemehrten, Seerosen blühen, und ein Netz gegen Laubbefall habe ich noch nicht. Kommt noch; hilft evtl gegen Fadenalgen.


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Wir haben den Tank jetzt übrigens gekauft, er weird in 1-2 Wochen geliefert...


----------



## juleqwertz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*



toco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir wird sämtliches Regenwasser, dass aufs Hausdach fällt, in einem großen unterirdischen Tank aufgefangen. Natürlich benutze ich das Wasser auch für den Teich. Ich lasse es aber nicht direkt hineinlaufen, sondern fülle es bei Bedarf über einen Bachlauf ein.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Na ja, das regenwasser kommt dann aber direkt von oben! Also frisch aus Petrus Armen und nicht tagelang abgestanden aus einer  Sammelgrube oder Ähnlichem.

Die Idee mit dem Bachlauf hingegen finde ich praktikabel. Dort wird dem Wasser u.a. Sauerstoff zugesetzt. 

Wahrscheinlich ist dieses Thema eh nicht pauschal zu beantowrten, sondern immer von vielen lokalbedingten Faktoren abhängig.

Beste Grüße

Jule


----------



## Turbo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo zusammen

Kann meine Erfahrungen nach zwei Jahren ausschliesslicher Regenwassernachspeisung (aus Sammelgrube mit schwimmender Abnahme) auch mitteilen.
Wasserwerte: Nitrit, Nitrat 0.  Also Top
PH Wert 8.5 -9  zu alkalisch.
KH ca. 4 viel zu weich.

Da zeigt es sich wieder mal, dass verschiedene Standorte mit unterschiedlichen Bedingungen völlig unterschiedliche Resultate ergeben.

Liebe Grüsse

Patrik


----------



## granada (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Hallo

Wir haben zum Bespiel in unserer Region sehr hartes Wasser.Folgedessen schadet bei mir Regenwasser nicht.Ich lasse allerdings auch einen teil erst mal in die Kanalisation laufen, bevor ich meine Fässer vollaufen lasse.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichspeisung mit Regenwasser aus Erdtanks?*

Ich leite das Regenwasser direkt in den Filter. So wird der Teich ständig mit Regenwasser versorgt. Das überschüssige Wasser läuft über einen Überlauf in einen Graben. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das wir sehr hartes Wasser haben und ich versuche die Härte damit zu senken. (GH 27, KH 14)

MfG

Heiko


----------

